# The OT Forum Can Be REally Disheartening Sometimes...SMH



## chicacanella (Nov 7, 2008)

Everytime I go on there and there is a controversial thread, I just SMH in sorrow of how mislead people really are. And they think they are right becasue of this wordly knowledge they have but my knowledge comes from God and if God tells me something is wrong, then I am not going to advocate it.  I'm speaking about the gay marriage thread.

You can't even begin to speak to some of those people because the enemy has their minds so warped and confused. It is
 seriously a spirit of deception over many oft the posters.  I don't know if I was ever this bad in my sin...I knew that some things were unacceptable.  Accept when I was in high school I thought it was okay if some people were gay...I didn't understand it or why anyone would want to be that way or accept it but I still thought it was okay. My have I grown....glory to God.

I just think, we need to do a lot of praying for not only ourselves but misguided people and their souls.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 7, 2008)

But you were all up in OT as well right?  

You should ban yourself from the forums that have that kind of impact on you. If you think something is negative, dont post, don't lurk and BAN yourself from it....I'm trying to ban myself from a particular Forum myself cause i get too emotional reading it.

If it bothers you so much, just stay out of it. I noticed many members here don't go in there or certain forums PERIOD. At first i thought it was crazy, but soon i realized why.  Because of the effect it puts on them. Don't read stuff that you know is gonna have your blood pressure up.  

Not everyone is Christian either. And sometimes that doesnt even matter. Christians can still have extreme opposing views. I know i do....


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2008)

Its too much energy to try to fix another's sin or shove God down the throats of others

God is God all by himself

I dont even bother with all that,  just because someone is lost doesnt mean they wont be found

we were all allowed our process and I'm sure the LORD didnt give us ours to then turn around and be intolerant of another's


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 7, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> But you were all up in OT as well right?
> 
> You should ban yourself from the forums that have that kind of impact on you. If you think something is negative, dont post, don't lurk and BAN yourself from it....I'm trying to ban myself from a particular Forum myself cause i get too emotional reading it.
> 
> ...


 

I never said I wasn't in the OT. Just because I frequent the OT forum has no diminshing of me posting that it can be disheartening. The world is disheartenin also...I don't stop leaving the house.  I am stating what is the simple truth, when you are around people who are on different levels of their relationship with God i.e. those covered and washed with the blood of Jesus and those unsaved, it is sad to see how the enemy has worked in their lives in such a way that they can't even perceive it nor are willing too.

No, I'm definitely not got to ban myself...I don't know if it sounded like that but it isn't what I am or was even thinking of doing. But I will not post in these threads because it is no point in arguing with someone who is under a spirit of deception...many of these matters can only be dealt spiritually through prayer as with all things. Oh no, girl it doesn't have my blood pressure up but I do feel sad for the state they are in. Just so many things to pray for.

Yeah, I know that there are many members that aren't Christian. I wasn't making it out to be that everyone is cause it is very obvious where there allegiance stands. I know some of them profess the name or Jesus Christ and who may be unaware of God's will for humanity and others who are just not washed with Jesus' blood, either way it is very sad to hear.


----------



## v2.0 (Nov 7, 2008)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooow.

- Flavor Flav


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 7, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Its too much energy to try to fix another's sin or shove God down the throats of others
> 
> God is God all by himself
> 
> ...


 

Yes, this is why I won't sit up and argue with someone who has their mind fixed on believing something is right.  In these situations, I believe you have to be definitively led by the holy spirit in dealing with these people because after all, it isn't them but the spirit behind them fueling them to behave or say certain things.

To the bolded: And this is the exact reason why I don't give up hope.  I can love someone without getting involved in all their foolishness. I feel as if I have to be a bigger person and just agree to disagree while praying for them in the mean time.

I don't understand last comment.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 7, 2008)

Zion Love Lee said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooow.
> 
> - Flavor Flav


 

Do you usually frequent the Christian forum? I haven't seen any of your posts before. I'll do a search.

If not welcome, I hope you enjoy your time. If it's not your first time, then I'm glad we've finally crossed paths.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 7, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Do you usually frequent the Christian forum? I haven't seen any of your posts before. I'll do a search.
> 
> If not welcome, I hope you enjoy your time. If it's not your first time, then I'm glad we've finally crossed paths.


 

LOL I can tell right there you dont frequent OT that much if you don't know who she is.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lets just be real here...


Not everyone has the same Christian ideas about things, that is what makes this world different. Just cuz ur christian doesnt mean ur right. I am sure  you could have a heated debate with a muslim/jewish person about your eating habits right?  Yes you have your thoughts and ideas about what life should be but it isn't. If this forum is soooo depressing then stop coming in.. It is that simple, don't complain take action. If it bothers you this much then take a break from the board.

 If you don't like my or anyone elses opinion, then dont read it.  We are all grown folks here we are all  entitled to our opinon, and you aint gotta like  them. They are like A*! holes, we all got one.


----------



## bigdeelight (Nov 7, 2008)

> Name calling, personal attacks, insulting or degrading comments of any kind, or disrespecting the opinions of others is NOT allowed. It is expected that members will not always agree on everything, but we expect our members to disagree RESPECTFULLY with each other.



I wouldn't ordinarily venture into this forum as I've come to peace with the fact that I'll never be your kind of Christian and that is truly okay with me. However, in addition to this thread bordering the line of breaking forum rules it further serves as a reminder of why there is such a deep wedge between many and their Christian beliefs. Darned if you, darned if you don't.

I'm not going to take anyone to the mat about homosexuality but I will say this: sin has no degree and none will take you to hell any faster than the other. Furthermore, "Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye" (Matthew 7:5 KJV)


----------



## mxdchiq86 (Nov 7, 2008)

in this world there are a lot of people with an array of views. there are people that advocate straight up evil. if you allow yourself to be moved by views that you don't agree with, you're going to be an emotional wreck. through all of the disgraceful world views, stick to what you know and believe in and keep it moving. it's hard but, try not to get too emotionally involved in what another person thinks or believes.. especially on an internet forum.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 7, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> LOL I can tell right there you dont frequent OT that much if you don't know who she is.


 

I do go on the OT but I don't remember seeing her in there much. 


prettypuff1 said:


> Lets just be real here...
> 
> 
> Not everyone has the same Christian ideas about things, that is what makes this world different.
> ...


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 7, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> I wouldn't ordinarily venture into this forum as I've come to peace with the fact that I'll never be your kind of Christian and that is truly okay with me. However, in addition to this thread bordering the line of breaking forum rules it further serves as a reminder of why there is such a deep wedge between many and their Christian beliefs. Darned if you, darned if you don't.
> 
> I'm not going to take anyone to the mat about homosexuality but I will say this: sin has no degree and none will take you to hell any faster than the other. Furthermore, "Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye" (Matthew 7:5 KJV)


 
If you actually would like to discuss this scripture and pray on it with me I will be glad to felloship with you. 

Now, you are calling me a hypocrite when a hypocrite is defined as:

1 *:* a person who puts on a false appearance of virtue or religion 2 *:* a person who acts in contradiction to his or her stated beliefs or feelings.

I can proudly declare that I am neither. What I present to be is what I am, no in betweens. 

In this scripture, I believe Jesus is saying to make sure your life is order before you try to help someone with their mishaps.

It seems as if people pull out the scripture, Judge not or othe scriptures when they don't want anyone to tell them about their sin. I wish someone would've said something to me earlier when I was covered by the blood but back slidden. If I see something going on with one of my friends, I am not going to say, "No, I won't say anything in fear of someone screaming the "Judge not" scripture. I 

Here's a better example. A friend of mine went on a date with a man who took her to the casino, he gambled and then they went to dinner. He's a CHristian and she orders on glass of wine while at dinner and he gives her the side-eye. Now this is a good example of the scripture you gave. He is gambling but wants to condemn her or rather it seems for drinking one glass of wine.

If you could tell me how you believe this scripture applies to me I am open to listening?



mxdchiq86 said:


> in this world there are a lot of people with an array of views. there are people that advocate straight up evil. if you allow yourself to be moved by views that you don't agree with, you're going to be an emotional wreck. through all of the disgraceful world views, stick to what you know and believe in and keep it moving. it's hard but, try not to get too emotionally involved in what another person thinks or believes.. especially on an internet forum.


 
It really isn't the fact of what they believe, it is what is going to happen later on to them...if you can understand that. To me, that is sad.


----------



## v2.0 (Nov 7, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Do you usually frequent the Christian forum? I haven't seen any of your posts before. I'll do a search.
> 
> If not welcome, I hope you enjoy your time. If it's not your first time, then I'm glad we've finally crossed paths.



Thanks for the welcome.  No, I don't post in the Christianity forum.    In fact, I didn't even know this was in the Christianity forum.  I saw it on ispy and responded.  Darn those slippery fingers  .

I responded with "wow" because your OP honestly shocked me.  People are not going to always agree with you, but that does not make them evil, nor does it mean that the enemy has their mind warped.  You really don't know the reason why people believe what they believe unless you ask them, so I wouldn't be so quick to label them "mislead" or plain ole wrong.  

In your OP you said that God has spoken to you... how do you know whether or not he has spoken to them, as well?  I am sure that a number of the posters whom you disagreed with in the OT thread probably believe in the same God that you do.


----------



## MizzBrown (Nov 7, 2008)

What's going to happen later on to them that is so sad?


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Yes, this is why I won't sit up and argue with someone who has their mind fixed on believing something is right.  In these situations, I believe you have to be definitively led by the holy spirit in dealing with these people because after all, it isn't them but the spirit behind them fueling them to behave or say certain things.
> 
> To the bolded: And this is the exact reason why I don't give up hope.  I can love someone without getting involved in all their foolishness. I feel as if I have to be a bigger person and just agree to disagree while praying for them in the mean time.
> 
> I don't understand last comment.



Well now I fully agree with everything you just said

my last comment in that post was just saying we were all lost at one point or another , My personal Opinion is we all STILL are on some point or another, I was saying the Lord allows for our growth and process so we shouldnt be intolerant of another's


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 7, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> If you actually would like to discuss this scripture and pray on it with me I will be glad to felloship with you.
> 
> Now, you are calling me a hypocrite when a hypocrite is defined as:
> 
> ...



Its probably applies because its highly unlikely you are without sin


----------



## bigdeelight (Nov 7, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> If you actually would like to discuss this scripture and pray on it with me I will be glad to fellowship with you.
> 
> Now, you are calling me a hypocrite when a hypocrite is defined as:
> 
> ...



 I'm definitely not the one to take to the mat about scriptures and the word. There is no room for discussion. Once again, I stated that I would not take anyone to the mat about the scriptural basis or rather cloaked biblical hypocrisy of homosexuality and I FULLY intend to stand behind that statement 100%.

You're right, that is exactly what Jesus was speaking of and you nor I can stand and say that our lives are completely in order. If that be the case, we both need to close our eyes and lay down to die because as LONG as God gives you breath, you will have something to learn. What I'm calling you is someone who truly has no room to cast judgment. Why? Because you have not seemingly learned how to draw people unto Christ in love and by meeting them where they are. The bible says that "Yea, I have loved thee with an everlasting love: therefore with lovingkindness have I drawn thee." (Jeremiah 31:3 KJV). In your original post, the language was neither loving nor kind and bordered very finely on the line of superiority and judgment. See below:



> You can't even begin to speak to some of those people because the enemy has their minds so warped and confused. It is seriously a spirit of deception over many oft the posters.



You see in being a Christian, wisdom is the principal thing; therefore get wisdom: and with all thy getting get understanding (Proverbs 4:7 KJV) Using language like that when you're attempting to "Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven."(Matthew 5:16 KJV) is not what will draw people out of their sinful state. Nothing in that post made me want to examine myself and check my walk with Christ and insure that all is in check. No, it simply says to me "there's another judgmental, narrow-minded, hypocrite Christian and THAT'S WHY [insert negative here]"

IF someone is not in relationship with Christ and has no clue, WHAT about your post would draw them? Nothing. The great thing about the father is that he grants us free will to make our own decisions and paths with life. Again, I'm not looking for a debate as you seemingly have a "my theological interpretation is the ONLY interpretation" attitude and we'd be at an impass of fallacy.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Its probably applies because its highly unlikely you are without sin


 

Oh, I know that I am without sin. Everyone has fallen short of God's glory beginning with Adam and everyone in between. 

However, I think this scripture applies to those who are telling other Christians one thing and doing the same thing themselves habitually.

Like a pastor committing adultery, while telling his parishoners that they should not fornicate.

Now, if this scripture applies to me then it applies to every Christian who is walking in align with God's word and means that no one should ever try to speak to another Christian in love and tell them, "Girl, I don't know if you should be doing that."  According to this logic, we would just let all Christians be and do as they please because this scripture is being applied to them instead of people he is talking about.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I never said I wasn't in the OT. Just because I frequent the OT forum has no diminshing of me posting that it can be disheartening. The world is disheartenin also...I don't stop leaving the house.  I am stating what is the simple truth, when you are around people who are on different levels of their relationship with God i.e. those covered and washed with the blood of Jesus and those unsaved, it is sad to see how the enemy has worked in their lives in such a way that they can't even perceive it nor are willing too.
> 
> No, I'm definitely not got to ban myself...I don't know if it sounded like that but it isn't what I am or was even thinking of doing. But I will not post in these threads because it is no point in arguing with someone who is under a spirit of deception...many of these matters can only be dealt spiritually through prayer as with all things. Oh no, girl it doesn't have my blood pressure up but I do feel sad for the state they are in. Just so many things to pray for.
> 
> Yeah, I know that there are many members that aren't Christian. I wasn't making it out to be that everyone is cause it is very obvious where there allegiance stands. I know some of them profess the name or Jesus Christ and who may be unaware of God's will for humanity and others who are just not washed with Jesus' blood, either way it is very sad to hear.


why allow yourself to be so disheartened over another's sin,  worrying about yours alone is sufficient enough

thats all


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Oh, I know that I am without sin. Everyone has fallen short of God's glory beginning with Adam and everyone in between.
> 
> However, I think this scripture applies to those who are telling other Christians one thing and doing the same thing themselves habitually.
> 
> ...



its just that your first post didnt sound like it was dripping with Love at all. Maybe thats not how you meant it, but thats how it came across, more like "I'm so glad I know better than them and they are so lost"


----------



## bigdeelight (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Oh, I know that I am without sin. Everyone has fallen short of God's glory beginning with Adam and everyone in between.
> 
> However, I think this scripture applies to those who are telling other Christians one thing and doing the same thing themselves habitually.
> 
> ...



You KNOW that you are WITHOUT sin? Are you KIDDING me? I didn't know Jesus was on LHCF. That must be where he got that beautiful hair like wool. 

Yes, that scripture applies to ALL of us but it doesn't mean that you cannot correct someone or even suggest a direction for them along their walk with Christ. But what it DOES mean is DO NOT stand in blatant judgment when you know your life ain't all the way together. Difference between calling a spade a spade and passing judgment. Please educate yourself on that as soon as possible.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> You KNOW that you are WITHOUT sin? Are you KIDDING me? I didn't know Jesus was on LHCF. That must be where he got that beautiful hair like wool.
> 
> Yes, that scripture applies to ALL of us but it doesn't mean that you cannot correct someone or even suggest a direction for them along their walk with Christ. But what it DOES mean is DO NOT stand in blatant judgment when you know your life ain't all the way together. Difference between calling a spade a spade and passing judgment. Please educate yourself on that as soon as possible.


lets hope that was a typo


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Zion Love Lee said:


> Thanks for the welcome. No, I don't post in the Christianity forum.  In fact, I didn't even know this was in the Christianity forum. I saw it on ispy and responded. Darn those slippery fingers  .
> 
> I responded with "wow" because your OP honestly shocked me. People are not going to always agree with you, but that does not make them evil, nor does it mean that the enemy has their mind warped.
> 
> ...


 


Irresistible said:


> Well now I fully agree with everything you just said
> 
> my last comment in that post was just saying we were all lost at one point or another , My personal Opinion is we all STILL are on some point or another, I was saying the Lord allows for our growth and process so we shouldnt be intolerant of another's


 
You know, I totally agree with you. I believe those in Christ are on a journey and hope that God is still directing their paths.

I don't understand this intolerant thing. As I believe I am very tolerant by not arguing with them nor posting anything in the OT thread.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> You KNOW that you are WITHOUT sin? Are you KIDDING me? I didn't know Jesus was on LHCF. That must be where he got that beautiful hair like wool.
> 
> Yes, that scripture applies to ALL of us but it doesn't mean that you cannot correct someone or even suggest a direction for them along their walk with Christ. But what it DOES mean is DO NOT stand in blatant judgment when you know your life ain't all the way together. Difference between calling a spade a spade and passing judgment. Please educate yourself on that as soon as possible.


 

Yes, it was a typo. And I also meant to say everyone from Adam to the last person born.

Blatant judgement...I honestly don't think I was in blatant judgment. What I do think I was is trying to voice my opinion on what I saw in the OT forum.  And really, whose life would be all together in your opinion that you think my post would be acceptable? Would it ever be acceptable to you? I'm trying to find out why it is wrong to write what I believe is occuring and how I feel about it.

When I drive through going to my job and see substance-addicted individuals...I see how the enemy have forged his way into their life.  I see them being blided and unable to fully hear God's word or rather understand it. That is what I see. There is no difference to me than what I posted in the first post. It's just a different way the enemy has worked in their life but yes, this is still as disheartening.


----------



## bigdeelight (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Yes, it was a typo. And I also meant to say everyone from Adam to the last person born.
> 
> Blatant judgement...I honestly don't think I was in blatant judgment. What I do think I was is trying to voice my opinion on what I saw in the OT forum.  And really, whose life would be all together in your opinion that you think my post would be acceptable? Would it ever be acceptable to you? I'm trying to find out why it is wrong to write what I believe is occuring and how I feel about it.
> 
> When I drive through going to my job and see substance-addicted individuals...I see how the enemy have forged his way into their life.  I see them being blided and unable to fully hear God's word or rather understand it. That is what I see. There is no difference to me than what I posted in the first post. It's just a different way the enemy has worked in their life but yes, this is still as disheartening.



Point blank, it's acceptable when coming from a place of love. Please see the lesson I gave in Post #18


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> You know, I totally agree with you. I believe those in Christ are on a journey and hope that God is still directing their paths.
> 
> I don't understand this intolerant thing. As I believe I am very tolerant by not arguing with them nor posting anything in the OT thread.



I guess just saying it disheartens you might be taken as you are intolerant to it.  Not arguing is not tolerating girl , lol that was funny.  More like tolerating them and where they are at with love and patience and that they are no less and nobody else is any greater than them. You never know what God will do in any of the lives of those people.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> its just that your first post didnt sound like it was dripping with Love at all. Maybe thats not how you meant it, but thats how it came across, more like "I'm so glad I know better than them and they are so lost"


 

If it sounded that way, that was not the intent. I would hope that we would receive as much benefit of doubt as is given to many other posters. I am glad that I'm not lost anymore, so glad. Do I think I am better? Of course not, cause it is only by God's mercy and grace that I am where I am. I am thankful everyday that he pulled me out of my situations...I do however wish that others can experience what he's done for me if they haven't.

About three months ago, I wasn't even here. God has given me a complete 180 and I've done MANY things that I knew and now know that were wrong. I'm just so glad I'm not there anymore.

Again, I am just sad for alot of things I see. I guess if it makes me sad, then I can only wonder how God feels.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Point blank, it's acceptable when coming from a place of love. Please see the lesson I gave in Post #18



love and only love!


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Point blank, it's acceptable when coming from a place of love. Please see the lesson I gave in Post #18


 
It is coming from a place of love. I don't understand how anythin can make a person sad if they don't have any feelings attached. If I didn't care, it wouldn't make me sad.

I guess I really hit a bump with you.



Irresistible said:


> I guess just saying it disheartens you might be taken as you are intolerant to it. Not arguing is not tolerating girl , lol that was funny. More like tolerating them and where they are at with love and patience and that they are no less and nobody else is any greater than them. You never know what God will do in any of the lives of those people.


 

To me, disheartens means sad. Don't you think Jesus becomes sad when he looks down and sees what people are doing?  does it mean that he is intolerant. I really don't like this word because it gives me the impression that people should just tolerate any and everything.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> If it sounded that way, that was not the intent. I would hope that we would receive as much benefit of doubt as is given to many other posters. I am glad that I'm not lost anymore, so glad. Do I think I am better? Of course not, cause it is only by God's mercy and grace that I am where I am. I am thankful everyday that he pulled me out of my situations...I do however wish that others can experience what he's done for me if they haven't.
> 
> About three months ago, I wasn't even here. God has given me a complete 180 and I've done MANY things that I knew and now know that were wrong. I'm just so glad I'm not there anymore.
> 
> Again, I am just sad for alot of things I see. I guess if it makes me sad, then I can only wonder how God feels.


well praise God for what he has done for you and if he could do it for you he can do it for others, no need to feel sad for them or even take on what God feels

thats way to heavy a burden to feel what he feels or even begin to grasp it or have a clue, he knows each heart through and through and the end from the beginning, how could he be sad if he knows that one is going to breakthrough in 6 weeks, 6 months or whatever.  You cant even begin to take on yourself what God might feel,  thats a burden he never asked you to take and would never give to you-so let it go

God has got them just like he had you, in his timing in his way, all things working according to his plan


----------



## bigdeelight (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> It is coming from a place of love. I don't understand how anythin can make a person sad if they don't have any feelings attached. If I didn't care, it wouldn't make me sad.
> 
> I guess I really hit a bump with you.



Yes because I've been persecuted by Christians just like you and I would want to guard any and everyone else from that same persecution. The language you used is not loving, it gives off a superiority complex. But you are a babe in Christ it seems so there is much for you to learn, do, and see. May God continue to keep you as you grow closer in being an humble servant of his will.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> I'm definitely not the one to take to the mat about scriptures and the word. There is no room for discussion. Once again, I stated that I would not take anyone to the mat about the scriptural basis or rather cloaked biblical hypocrisy of homosexuality and I FULLY intend to stand behind that statement 100%.
> 
> You're right, that is exactly what Jesus was speaking of and you nor I can stand and say that our lives are completely in order. If that be the case, we both need to close our eyes and lay down to die because as LONG as God gives you breath, you will have something to learn. What I'm calling you is someone who truly has no room to cast judgment. Why? Because you have not seemingly learned how to draw people unto Christ in love and by meeting them where they are. The bible says that "Yea, I have loved thee with an everlasting love: therefore with lovingkindness have I drawn thee." (Jeremiah 31:3 KJV). In your original post, the language was neither loving nor kind and bordered very finely on the line of superiority and judgment. See below:
> 
> ...


 

I totally missed this post. Glad you pointed it out but I wasn't trying to draw anyone in with my post. I came to express my feelings, my post had NOTHING to do with non-Christians reading it and feeling inspired to give their life to God. I haven't even considered that non-Christians would come in this forum. It was strictly to post my feelings, tis' all.  (always wanted to write that).


----------



## prettypuff1 (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Yes, it was a typo. And I also meant to say everyone from Adam to the last person born.
> 
> Blatant judgement...I honestly don't think I was in blatant judgment. What I do think I was is trying to voice my opinion on what I saw in the OT forum. And really, whose life would be all together in your opinion that you think my post would be acceptable? Would it ever be acceptable to you? I'm trying to find out why it is wrong to write what I believe is occuring and how I feel about it.
> 
> When I drive through going to my job and see substance-addicted individuals...I see how the enemy have forged his way into their life. I see them being blided and unable to fully hear God's word or rather understand it. That is what I see. There is no difference to me than what I posted in the first post. It's just a different way the enemy has worked in their life but yes, this is still as disheartening.


 

 I am responding to you to what you said  in regards to my post.
You say that you want to hear our opinons, yet when we voice them we are met with a " you are wrong". No matter what you beliefs are, if you are genuinely trying to hear the other side, then there should be an intellegent back and forth banter, not you judgement of my opnion.

  I dont get that form you. What i got from this thread was that you are glad to be enlightened and the rest of us who arent down with the program you are , are totally screwed.  I try to understand the other side of things, and have had heart to heart banter with other members, but that isnt what i got from this post or others that you have made. 


 I think there is a better way to voice it is what i am saying. 

 No you never said others weren't entitled to their opinions, but you are dismissive of them when you say you want to learn more about them. i just don't get it here.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> It is coming from a place of love. I don't understand how anythin can make a person sad if they don't have any feelings attached. If I didn't care, it wouldn't make me sad.
> 
> I guess I really hit a bump with you.
> 
> ...



sweetie his ways are not our ways and his understanding is way beyond ours, I cant even begin to figure out what our Lord feels about every situation,sin and person, I know this much ,through him its not hopeless-so why be sad? dont do that to yourself,  just pray for the sin and leave it to God, he doesnt need you being sad, and your not helping him by being sad , nor yourself.  Its a burden on your spirit your taking on and you dont have to do that. 

I remember when I was ministering to a friend AND I was so burdened,  all the time, that if I didnt take that one call , she might give up, she might check out. Then someone told me, what if I were ministering in a church and one family called me because of an auto accident and another because of a heart attack and another because their child died,  would I feel burdened? YES! But I cant be God and be in all places and he was doing just fine before me and always will without me, he only uses me how he needs me, the rest I had put on myself,  that day I laid down my burden and trusted God can be in all places and knows all things , and I will never pick up that burden again.  God has got it in his hands , no point in being so sad over something you dont even know, you just dont know how many will get the victory down the line,  just like you and I in the ways we have


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> well praise God for what he has done for you and if he could do it for you he can do it for others, no need to feel sad for them or even take on what God feels
> 
> thats way to heavy a burden to feel what he feels or even begin to grasp it or have a clue, he knows each heart through and through and the end from the beginning, how could he be sad if he knows that one is going to breakthrough in 6 weeks, 6 months or whatever. You cant even begin to take on yourself what God might feel, thats a burden he never asked you to take and would never give to you-so let it go
> 
> God has got them just like he had you, in his timing in his way, all things working according to his plan


 
You know, I couldn't begin to know how God feels sometimes looking at the earth. I don't know if sad can even describe it.

I have to disagree with you there about the not feeling sad. When you care about human beings and you believe they are going down the wrong path, you will feel sad sometimes.  Of course you don't walk around feeling like this 24/7 but you will feel sad. It is just like your close friend or family member is diagnosed with a disease, you are going to feel sad after hearing it. I mean, it is only a normal human reaction.

I believe that God has his timing but I belive that we also play a part in it.  We have to petition and pray on their behalf since they may not.



bigdeelight said:


> Yes because I've been persecuted by Christians just like you and I would want to guard any and everyone else from that same persecution. The language you used is not loving, it gives off a superiority complex. But you are a babe in Christ it seems so there is much for you to learn, do, and see. May God continue to keep you as you grow closer in being an humble servant of his will.


 
I don't know if I am a babe in Christ. Only God knows that but this other Christian woman I prayed with one day said that she felt the holy spirit saying, "My baby" about me. 

Why have you been persecuted? What did they say to you?

Honestly, my first post is just how I feel. I apologize if it came off as superior.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I totally missed this post. Glad you pointed it out but I wasn't trying to draw anyone in with my post. I came to express my feelings, my post had NOTHING to do with non-Christians reading it and feeling inspired to give their life to God. I haven't even considered that non-Christians would come in this forum. It was strictly to post my feelings, tis' all.  (always wanted to write that).



many eyes might look upon this forum


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> You know, I couldn't begin to know how God feels sometimes looking at the earth. I don't know if sad can even describe it.
> 
> I have to disagree with you there about the not feeling sad. When you care about human beings and you believe they are going down the wrong path, you will feel sad sometimes.  Of course you don't walk around feeling like this 24/7 but you will feel sad. It is just like your close friend or family member is diagnosed with a disease, you are going to feel sad after hearing it. I mean, it is only a normal human reaction.
> 
> ...



girl you are all over the place

we were just talking about your disheartened heart and sadness over the thread of homosexuality and their sin

thats what was being addressed,  we cant go from that to a  friend that has a disease

apples and oranges


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> sweetie his ways are not our ways and his understanding is way beyond ours, I cant even begin to figure out what our Lord feels about every situation,sin and person, I know this much ,through him its not hopeless-so why be sad? dont do that to yourself, just pray for the sin and leave it to God, he doesnt need you being sad, and your not helping him by being sad , nor yourself. Its a burden on your spirit your taking on and you dont have to do that.
> 
> I remember when I was ministering to a friend AND I was so burdened, all the time, that if I didnt take that one call , she might give up, she might check out. Then someone told me, what if I were ministering in a church and one family called me because of an auto accident and another because of a heart attack and another because their child died, would I feel burdened? YES! But I cant be God and be in all places and he was doing just fine before me and always will without me, he only uses me how he needs me, the rest I had put on myself, that day I laid down my burden and trusted God can be in all places and knows all things , and I will never pick up that burden again. God has got it in his hands , no point in being so sad over something you dont even know, you just dont know how many will get the victory down the line, just like you and I in the ways we have


 

You know, maybe I made it sound like I walk around sad for them all the time and that isn't the case at all.  It is sad to me when I read what people write. i don't walk around thinking about that all the time.  That is why I said that I won't argue...that some issues can only be dealt with spiritually which to me is leaving it in God's hands.

I even read a scripture in the bible that talked about God having an angel walk around and mark the forheads of those who wept and cried about the things that people did in their city. Does God want us to worry, no? But I do think he wants us to feel something towards the people we interact with and of course carry the rest to him in prayer.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Yes because I've been persecuted by Christians just like you and I would want to guard any and everyone else from that same persecution. The language you used is not loving, it gives off a superiority complex. But you are a babe in Christ it seems so there is much for you to learn, do, and see. May God continue to keep you as you grow closer in being an humble servant of his will.



well Amen ,nothing else to be said


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> You know, maybe I made it sound like I walk around sad for them all the time and that isn't the case at all.  It is sad to me when I read what people write. i don't walk around thinking about that all the time.  That is why I said that I won't argue...that some issues can only be dealt with spiritually which to me is leaving it in God's hands.
> 
> I even read a scripture in the bible that talked about God having an angel walk around and mark the forheads of those who wept and cried about the things that people did in their city. Does God want us to worry, no? But I do think he wants us to feel something towards the people we interact with and of course carry the rest to him in prayer.



feeling something is a start

doing something is what truly matters

LOVE


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> girl you are all over the place
> 
> we were just talking about your disheartened heart and sadness over the thread of homosexuality and their sin
> 
> ...


 

I used this as analogy. Some people have physical diseases, some have spiritual.  My friend may be spirtually sick, while yours is physically sick.

3 John 2
2Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I used this as analogy. Some people have physical diseases, some have spiritual.  My friend may be spirtually sick, while yours is physically sick.
> 
> 3 John 2
> 2Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.



You spoke on another's SIN clear as day

not illness

no its not the same

ok God bless , I'm done going in circles. I said what I could say about it all. I have nothing more

hugs


----------



## bigdeelight (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> I totally missed this post. Glad you pointed it out but I wasn't trying to draw anyone in with my post. I came to express my feelings, my post had NOTHING to do with non-Christians reading it and feeling inspired to give their life to God. I haven't even considered that non-Christians would come in this forum. It was strictly to post my feelings, tis' all.  (always wanted to write that).



You ALWAYS have to be mindful of your words as you never know when or where they may find someone. Just because it's a Christian forum doesn't mean that it won't be read by others.



			
				Matthew 5:14-16 said:
			
		

> 14 “You are the light of the world—like a city on a hilltop that cannot be hidden.
> 
> 15 No one lights a lamp and then puts it under a basket. Instead, a lamp is placed on a stand, where it gives light to everyone in the house.
> 
> 16 In the same way, let your good deeds shine out for all to see, so that everyone will praise your heavenly Father.


----------



## kenzi (Nov 8, 2008)

There is quote from the scriptures that says: For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God---there are none that are righteous no, not one....

I am constantly reminded and humbled by this knowledge.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> I am responding to you to what you said in regards to my post.
> You say that you want to hear our opinons, yet when we voice them we are met with a " you are wrong".
> No, I want to hear what the other side is thinking, not in a tit-for-tat as if  I am going to sit down and have a discussion with them...cause I am not. Unless God tells me to do so. I don't feel as if it is useful being that it will just end in an argument.  So, when you say they are met with, "you are wrong" they aren't really met with anything cause I am not talking to them...I am just on the other end listening.
> 
> ...


 
My post in purple. Whoooaaa, I wonder how so many people got to this thread! things that make you go, hmmmmmm.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

kenzi said:


> There is quote from the scriptures that says: For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God---there are none that are righteous no, not one....
> 
> I am constantly reminded and humbled by this knowledge.


 
This is true.

As a Christian is always important to try your best to talk to people in love and humility because like the above scripture says we all have sinned and fell short of the glory of God. If you don't they will percieve you as coming off judgemental, holier than thou, condemning, etc. and you most likely will not win them over to Christ. Because they might feel you are looking down on them. I wasn't talking about you per se OP. I am just talking in general.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> You spoke on another's SIN clear as day
> 
> not illness
> 
> ...


 


kenzi said:


> There is quote from the scriptures that says: For all have sinned and come short of the glory of God---there are none that are righteous no, not one....
> 
> I am constantly reminded and humbled by this knowledge.


 


sexyeyes3616 said:


> This is true.
> 
> As a Christian is always important to try your best to talk to people in love and humility. If you don't they will percieve you as coming off judgemental, holier than thou, condemning, etc. and you most likely will not win them over to Christ. Because they might feel you are looking down on them. I wasn't talking about you per se OP. I am just talking in general.


 
Girl, I couldn't even care if you are talking about me. Shoot, if I am in the wrong I want another Christian to let me know.

But ummm, this thread was not even about trying to speak to a non-christian. you think I'd tell them this...what would be the purpose? None at all. Just wanted to express how I feel about what goes on in OT and ask that we pray for everyone that we are led to pray for. And if God leads you Christians to pray for me, pray.


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

> I guess I really hit a bump with you.


and with me,too 

In the bible.. Jesus says "where two or more are gathered..
there I am in the midst of you"

no one is standing in agreement
no one has any desire to pick up the second stone to throw
and this is the reason I STAYED away from certain Christians 
until I learned therre is no such thing as the civilized sinner...
we all have fallen..everyone single one 
..no one is righteous 
says the bible ..no NOT one...exempt except Christ 

to make a divisive opening statement attempting to pit one forum against 
against the other in the name of some revelation of emotions is not of Christ.
and again the bible says Be not fooled...God cannot be mocked

The fruit of the Spirit is _kindness gentleness love peace forgiveness patience_
none of which can be found in your post...

respectfully ..this reminds me of *internet trolling*
that is..a deliberate self-seeking attempt to post an inflammatory
manner topic to disrupt and draw negative attention
rather than invite enlightened discourse 

If I am mistaken..I respectfully offer apologies
however I don't think so....   

I hope you do the right thing, sister, and APOLOGIZE to OT
not for its topic matters... but for needless targeting
no doubt ...there many are loving people there will graciously accept   
I know they will ...because they are YOU and ME 
there is no THEM...

and I hope you ...look into what caused you to post in this way...
do as you like,tho
..just a thought to ponder



> Shoot, if I am in the wrong I want another Christian to let me know.


indeed...Sister..I am pulling your coat,then....
love Kayte


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha, haaaa! Look how much participation I got in this thread! Isn't it wonderful!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Girl, I couldn't even care if you are talking about me.


 
I wasn't. I was talking in general. My post was not directed at you.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

kayte said:


> and with me,too
> 
> In the bible.. Jesus says "where two or more are gathered..
> there I am in the midst of you"
> ...


 

It may be divisive but that is simply how I feel. I didn't make it to be inflammatory and doubted that so many non-believers would be led in here. I hope it didn't effect God's power in their lives.

I don't think I should apologize for how I feel, they aren't apologizing to me.

But I will take into context what you said about bearing fruit. Jesus did say you will know people by their fruit and this thread did not have the intent I thought.  For some reason, it is not bearing good fruit at all.  that is somethin to ponder. I guess sometimes people can have good intentions with bad outcomes.

I guess I am not as geeked so many people came in, if they left in a bad accord.


----------



## marla (Nov 8, 2008)

I too find it sad, especially when it comes to my friends and co-workers. But that's how I feel period. All I do is pray for them and move on with my life and my relationship with God.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> I wasn't. I was refering to Christians in general. My post was not directed at you.


 

i don't know why the eye roll. I was responding to your last sentence. I wasn't saying it in a bad way. I say girl with everyone. But I mean really, if you wanted to say it to me or about me it wouldn't bother me. That is what I was trying to say.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

If it is truly in one's heart to want someone to get to know God and invite Him into their life and the person doesn't want to, all they can do is pray for the person to want to accept Him. Coming down on them or making them feel bad wont work.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

.............


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Ha, haaaa! Look how much participation I got in this thread! Isn't it wonderful!


but does anything anyone said to you mean anything?

or is this all you were after?


----------



## bigdeelight (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> but does anything anyone said to you mean anything?
> 
> or is this all you were after?



Selah. Because if you wanted to engage others in dialogue to show them Christ then your OP does nothing but infuriate them, not pique their interest. And if you are doing it just for self-seeking glory then that's a whole nother can of worms.


----------



## marla (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes,He gave everyone a free will, which is why I just pray for them. We all have to answer for what we do. I have learned not to get into heated debates with them because they have 1001 reasons why they think I'm wrong and I have 1001 reasons why I think they are wrong. Otherwise I would end up in a mental ward or the ICU! Not worth it to me and IMHO a waste of my energy and time.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

geesh all this being sad for other sinners

its super saint-ish to me. Be sad for your own sin if anything


to go around with this false humility about sin is so nuts, God already paid the price for all sin! everybodys! yours and theirs and mine!

get off it already, Jesus already went to the cross, he already took the stripes and carried the burden for sin

it was finished then!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Selah. Because if you wanted to engage others in dialogue to show them Christ then your OP does nothing but infuriate them, not pique their interest. And if you are doing it just for self-seeking glory then that's a whole nother can of worms.


exactly

and if so thank you for wasting our time tonight some of us genuinely cared and were concerned about your position and wanted to help you and correct it-in LOVE and in truth


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

> I* don't think I should apologize for how I feel, they aren't apologizing to me*


.[/QUOTE]

*It's not about you.*.

it's about the Lord....
and my point exactly ...this is self-seeking...
just because this is posted in
the Christian forum..does NOT make it a Christian act
IT IS NOT


----------



## marla (Nov 8, 2008)

I as a Christian know that. I know I can go to Him for forgiveness. What is sad to me is that my friends don't accept that.


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

> Ha, haaaa! Look how much participation I got in this thread! Isn't it wonderful![/






> and if so thank you for wasting our time tonight some of us genuinely cared and were concerned about your position and wanted to help you and correct it-in LOVE and in truth
> __________________





> Selah. Because if you wanted to engage others in dialogue to show them Christ then your OP does nothing but infuriate them, not pique their interest. And if you are doing it just for self-seeking glory then that's a whole nother can of worms.



I meant it and am sad and angry

*this is internet trolling *and I am,making a complaint to the mods
to review this thread and YOU....
I hope they issue you a strong warning against this horrible kind of misuse 
of what the forums are for


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> It may be divisive but that is simply how I feel. I didn't make it to be inflammatory and doubted that so many non-believers would be led in here. I hope it didn't effect God's power in their lives.
> 
> I don't think I should apologize for how I feel, they aren't apologizing to me.
> 
> ...



screech!!!!! 

They arent apologizing to you?

and you dont see the things your saying as kinda off just a lil bit? what would they have to apologize TO YOU for?


I'm still trying to understand


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

kayte said:


> I meant it and am sad an angry
> this is internet trolling and I am,making a complaint to the mods
> to request this thread be shut dowm



This thread is pointless thats for sure Kayte

she never wanted to hear anything anyway, from what I CAN tell


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

kayte said:


> ..so what is this ...revenge
> they? ..they?
> Of course you don't feel you should apologize....this how the enemy operates
> 
> ...



agreed a million times over!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Selah. *Because if you wanted to engage others in dialogue to show them Christ then your OP does nothing but infuriate them, not pique their interes*t. And if you are doing it just for self-seeking glory then that's a whole nother can of worms.


 
I agree the OP should have been worded different.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Ha, haaaa! Look how much participation I got in this thread! Isn't it wonderful!


----------



## Encore (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't have anything to add. I am just intrigued by this discussion


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 8, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Its too much energy to try to fix another's sin or shove God down the throats of others
> 
> God is God all by himself
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree.


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

> -This forum is for those who know JESUS CHRIST to be their LORD and SAVIOR. It is not here to question HIS existence or criticize those who believe in HIM.
> -Any posts and/or threads not related to The LORD JESUS will be moved to the Off Topic Forum.
> -Inappropriate posts and/or threads will be removed or deleted all together.
> Thank-you, in advance, for your anticipated cooperation. Be blessed, ladies.





> This thread is pointless thats for sure Kayte



not participating in this thread anymore.....


----------



## kayte (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd like the Lord to have the last word..instead of me

Refreshing 
_“Your love has given me great joy and encouragement, because you, have refreshed the hearts of the saints. ...Refresh my heart in Christ.” Philemon 7, 20_

We all need refreshing. Life wears us out. When we come together on Sundays or during the week, we need refreshing. Usually we think about refreshing in the sense of being renewed by His Word and indeed that does refresh and renew us, but have you ever stopped to look at  scripture and realize that *we can refresh each other by ministering?* 
*It is a beautiful story of grace.* *Grace should be the very quality that shines through all our actions as Christians.* When we witness our brothers and sisters showing grace to others, we are refreshed; for it reminds us that we, too, were in bondage, but we have tasted grace and we are free!



Father, *I ask that You refresh my heart.* *Thank you for the sisters you have provided to encourage and refresh me.* *Thank you for the way I see Christ’s love displayed in their lives.* *Let me never take them for granted.* Help me turn, Lord, to reach out to those around me in encouragement. Let me minister to others, *help me to refresh their hearts and renew their spirits when I speak your Word to them*. Ultimately, Father, may we refresh Your heart! Amen


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

kayte said:


> I'd like the Lord to have the last word..instead of me
> 
> We all need refreshing. Life wears us out. When we come together on Sundays or during the week, we need refreshing. Usually we think about refreshing in the sense of being renewed by His Word and indeed that does refresh and renew us, but have you ever stopped to look at  scripture and realize that we can refresh each other by ministering?
> It is a beautiful story of grace. Grace should be the very quality that shines through all our actions as Christians. When we witness our brothers and sisters showing grace to others, we are refreshed; for it reminds us that we, too, were in bondage, but we have tasted grace and we are free!



and let the Church say

Amen!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Nov 8, 2008)

To save valued time let me first say that I don't frequent this board at all. I come in every now and again...but anyway my question is pretty simple.

What does God expect me to do about homosexuality? Do I just pray for the sinners? Do I tell them how wrong they are and then pray for them? Do I allow myself to be troubled by yet another thing I can't change or fix? Or do I just let God do what he does best? This is a serious query in search of a serious answer.


----------



## chicacanella (Nov 8, 2008)

*I'm going to come and here, post this real quick cause' it is taken all the God in me or rather his holy spirit to be able to humble myself and do this.*

*Okay, I came back because I feel strongly led by God to say that I apologize. I prayed on the issue and what I basically feel that my answer was is that I was wrong in the fact that my post was not helpful to anyone.  And the answer to my prayer was that relationships with people are just as important as prayer.*

*So for that, I apologize cause' it was never my intent to turn anyone away from God or make them feel as if Christians were insensitive. So, I am just coming back to obey God and do what he wants me to do in this situation. That's all I can do is obey him in this, even though initially I didn't think I was wrong until I woke up this morning and he revealed it to me.*

*I hope any bad feelings can be squashed as I am human and make mistakes and please don't think that this representst the sentiments all Christians feel. I am an individual I would just pray that you all judge everyone on an individual basis.*


BTW: I don't know what transpired since my last post, as I had to come in say my peace and scroll down past the other posts very quickly so I wouldn't not be led astray in getting this out.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 8, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> *I'm going to come and here, post this real quick cause' it is taken all the God in me or rather his holy spirit to be able to humble myself and do this.*
> 
> *Okay, I came back because I feel strongly led by God to say that I apologize. I prayed on the issue and what I basically feel that my answer was is that I was wrong in the fact that my post was not helpful to anyone.  And the answer to my prayer was that relationships with people are just as important as prayer.*
> 
> ...


It is a blessing that the Lord dealt with you 'himself' on this,  because last night you werent hearing a thing from anybody.  Its a blessing to witness it as well

we will all of course give you your freedom to grow and learn and your process as that was the whole point everyone was making that the LORD does this for you , so you should do it for others as well,  now you have yet another example of how he did it for you again.  He is a wonderful loving Father.  We would all be in trouble if that were not so.  

another one for growing,  we all get the bumps,  its is so beautiful to be corrected by the LORD,  just means he loves you, now leave all the correcting others' sin to him and just focus on YOUR growth and YOUR relationship,  the only other thing you need to do when it comes to others is leave them to the LORD, be lead by the spirit on what to do , say and to who/when etc. but most of all just walk in  LOVE


----------



## SugarBaby (Nov 8, 2008)

That apology made this thread worthwhile. Everybody's opinion has value regardless of our agreement.( unless it is to harm humanity) 

Differing opinions allow each of us to witness and tell the great news. 

Tis all.


----------



## BlueNile (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted to give a hug to everyone....

Peace and Love to you all


----------



## Paradox (Nov 9, 2008)

hummm
So if you admonish someone then you are being judgmental.


----------



## ebaby (Nov 9, 2008)

When did we stop standing?  I know that God has the final say but we are his disciples and we must take a stand against wrong.  I feel like that is the problem with our society today.  Everybody wants to stay in the church and leave it all there.  The work is in the firelds.  I can't say this because it might offend someone.  I can't say that.  When a person is speaking the truth that's not judging.  Evil is evil and wrong is wrong and their is no way to sugarcoat it.  
     In today's society no one wants to suffer any persecution.  Pastor, know he is wrong for sleeping with Sis. So and So and he's married, but it's not my place to say anything.  There are proper ways of doing things according to the Word but you are just as wrong to take Godly counsel from someone who is not following his own advice.
    I grew up in the church and it baffles me when people who are Chrisitans support gay marriages, are ok with fornication, and other things that are not of GOD.  I am not perfect and if I do wrong then it is wrong, no if, ands, or buts about it.  If you tell me I am wrong and you do it according to the word of god, I should not be offended.    It not about how I want to feel about a subject.  It is about what the word of God says.  Trying to appease the feelings of others can lead you to Hell, Follow the WORD.  It may cut you one way but it can heal you another way.


----------



## michc (Nov 9, 2008)

Oneya said:


> hummm
> So if you admonish someone then you are being judgmental.



No, but you admonish your own brothers and sisters in Christ. You can't go telling someone who is not a Christian to live a Christian life. As a follower of Jesus Christ I find it hard to live the Christian life myself and yet I love Jesus. And that's the whole idea - you can't do it away from the Holy Spirit. So it is pointless judging others who do not have your/my ideals. Doesn't mean I can't pray for them, doesn't mean I won't love them, doesn't mean I can't be friends with them. But you can't call someone out and expect them to thank you for it. It just makes Christian's look like "holier than thou's" and that is not being an ambassador for Christ. 


Always remember "there, but for the grace of God, go I..".


----------



## beverly (Nov 9, 2008)

Reminder - if you are not in this forum to fellowship - Oneya, Irresistible  & all others - please see your way out  of it. Chicanella is allowed to vent here.  I will not allow attacks or snide remarks over here. This is a peaceful forum, Please re-read the rules for this forum which is different than the other boards.


----------

